# "das Portal Für Online Spiele" --> Und Es Dreht Sich Doch Nur Um Wow



## Lethliel (31. August 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe die Werbung für diese Community bei PC Games gesehen und dort heißt es, 
es sei ein Portal für Online Spiele. 

Wenn man diese Werbung genau nimmt, bedeutet das für mich, dass sich diese Community 
mit allen Arten von Online Spielen auseinander setzt oder zumindest ein Portal bildet. 

Was musste ich nun feststellen, als ich diese Seite öffnete? Es ist wieder nur eine weitere 
WoW Community Seite, von denen es leider schon mehr als genug gibt. 

Und wieder bekomme ich keine Informationen zu anderen Online Spielen. Wieder wird ein "Online 
Spiel Portal" dazu benutzt WoW noch breiter zu treten und noch bekannter zu machen. 

Wenn ich ein Online Spiel Portal besuche erwarte ich: 

- eine breite Übersicht über aktuelle Online Spiele (und auch nicht nur ORPGS) 
- weitere Verlinkungen zu anderen Seiten
- ein breites Spektrum an Meinungen

Ihr dürft mich nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich bin seit Jahren auf der Suche nach einem guten Portal 
für Online Spiele und als ich dann erfahren habe, dass der Chefredakteur der PC Aktion ein solches 
Projekt ins Leben gerufen habe, dachte ich mir: "Mh, wenn der das macht muss das was Anständiges 
sein". Aber im Prinzip ist es doch nur wieder ein weiteres "Portal" über WoW geworden. 

Ich hoffe, dass noch ein paar mehr Inhalte reinkommen. Viel erwarte ich ja nicht. Vielleicht eine Auflistung 
aller Online Spiele (zumidest aktuell gute)? Weil das würde die Grundidee dieser Community eher treffen 
als das ewige Gesabbel, wie toll doch der eigene Char in WoW nicht ist und was für ein Held man in diesem 
Spiel ist. 

Zum Leiter dieses Projektes möchte ich nur sagen, dass ich mehr erwartet hätte und besonders von Ihnen. 

Ich für mich muss sagen, dass die Bezeichnung dieser Community irreführend ist und eher: 

YAWoWC (Yet Another WoW Community) 

heißen sollte. 

Ihr dürft mich nun hassen. 

Grüße 
Leth


----------



## Dan (31. August 2006)

Hallo Lethliel, 

das Buffed.de Portal ist nun genau eine Woche alt und wurde von der Planungsphase an sehr ehrgeizig behandelt. 
Derzeit ist WoW zwar unser Hauptaugenmerk, jedoch ist dies nur der Anfang. Derzeit versuchen wir über alle anderen MMOG-Spiele zumindest in den News zu berichten und werden unser Portal sicherlich in einigen Wochen um ein weiteres MMOG-Spiel erweitern. 
Sofern technisch möglich wollen wir der Community natürlich auch ein Äquivalent zur BLASC Datenbank bieten und werden daher alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen, um den jetztigen Service rund um WoW zu erweitern und auf kommende Spiele zu übertragen.
In welchem Umfang bereits am Markt erhältliche Spiele noch aufgenommen werden wird derzeit geprüft.

Gruß, Dan


----------



## Lethliel (1. September 2006)

Hi Dan, 

das ist doch mal eine Aussage. Dass geplant ist den Service neben WoW noch zu erweitern finde 
ich sehr positiv.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch verstehe ich, dass der momentane Fokus auf WoW liegt. Im Moment ist in Sachen MMORPG 
WoW eben an oberster Stelle, doch hatte ich die Befürchtung, dass MMORPG automatisch mit WoW 
gleichgesetzt wird. 

Vom Potential her ist BLASC ein mächtiges Tool, dass auch Spielern von anderen Online Spielen 
(wenn es auf diese Spiele portiert werden kann) einen großen Vorteil bietet. 

Wenn ich eine Werbung für ein Portal für Online Spiele sehe dachte ich mir nur eher was in die 
Richtung von Wikipedia, eben nur für Online Spiele. Kann sein, dass ich hier in die falsche Richtung 
gedacht habe. 

Ich sehe nur immer die Gefahr, dass durch die große WoW Community "Online-Spiele" Portale schnell 
auf ein einziges Themengebiet reduziert werden. 

Ich danke dir aber trotzdem für die Antwort und vor allem für die nette Antwort und werde das Portal 
voller Vorfreude auf weitere Themenbereiche in den Favoriten behalten. 

Grüße 
Leth


----------



## JokerGermany (1. September 2006)

Ihr reitet Blasc immer mehr in den Ruin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Games = Unübersichtlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2006)

JokerGermany schrieb:


> Ihr reitet Blasc immer mehr in den Ruin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achwas, das kann man nicht pauschalisieren. 
Wir packen ja nicht alles auf eine Seite. Momentan vereinen sich nur die News auf der Portalstartseite.


----------



## Blackseth (5. September 2006)

ZAM schrieb:


> Achwas, das kann man nicht pauschalisieren.
> Wir packen ja nicht alles auf eine Seite. Momentan vereinen sich nur die News auf der Portalstartseite.



Hallo, 

ich war/bin Moderator eines MMORPG Forums. Leider ist unser Forum down und ich glaub das bleibt auch so. Wir waren ein hoch frequentiertes Forum und leider hat der Projektleiter es wahrscheinlich aufgegeben, so dass ich nun bei Euch gelandet bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben größtenteils über freie MMORPG berichtet darunter: Kalonline, Silkroad, Hero Online, FlyFF  und noch ein paar andere Kleinere. 

Wenn Interesse besteht könnte ich einige Review's zu oben genannten spielen schreiben / zur Verfügung stellen. 

Wir waren zwar auch immer gut aufgestellt, aber es freut mich, das es ein Portal wie dieses mit prof. Projektleitung gibt.


----------



## Kehron (8. September 2006)

Dan schrieb:


> Hallo Lethliel,
> 
> das Buffed.de Portal ist nun genau eine Woche alt und wurde von der Planungsphase an sehr ehrgeizig behandelt.


Wenn ich das Anhand des Titels der Seite richtig erkenne, ist es geplant eine Seite für Online Spiele zu werden (ich frag mich ob ihr euch auf MMOs konzentrieren wollt oder allgemein alles was online gezockt wird, einer der Punkte der absolut nicht klar ersichtlich ist und mich doch sehr interessieren würde). Anhand dessen muss man als neuer Nutzer davon ausgehen das dieses Ziel direkt und von Anfang an geplant ist, leider jedoch bisher nicht Ansatzweise umgesetzt wurde (ein paar vereinzelte News zu einigen wenigen MMOs reicht für solch einen Titel den ihr euch selbst geben wollt einfach nicht aus). Hier nun von "sehr ergeizig" zu sprechen lässt mich doch ein wenig den Kopf schütteln denn der einzige Ehrgeiz den man bisher erkennt ist das "Geld machen" mit mehr Werbung als bei so ziemlich jedem anderen Gaming/MMO Portal das ich kenne. Würde mich interessieren ob die Planung eher auf die gute Werbung "verschwendet" wurde, anstatt sich um einen wirklichen Top Auftritt zu kümmern der mehr bietet als man vorher schon wohl von Blasc kannte (da ich kein WoW Spiele und mich auch nie wirklich gut mit Blasc beschäftigt hatte kann ich hier nur von einigen weiteren Aussagen ausgehen und schlussfolgern). Zumindest EIN weiteres Spiel hätte es schon sein dürfen damit man sieht das sich bereits VOR Veröffentlichung der Seite etwas getan hat ausser mehr Werbepartner zu bekommen.



Dan schrieb:


> Derzeit ist WoW zwar unser Hauptaugenmerk, jedoch ist dies nur der Anfang. Derzeit versuchen wir über alle anderen MMOG-Spiele zumindest in den News zu berichten und werden unser Portal sicherlich in einigen Wochen um ein weiteres MMOG-Spiel erweitern.
> Sofern technisch möglich wollen wir der Community natürlich auch ein Äquivalent zur BLASC Datenbank bieten und werden daher alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen, um den jetztigen Service rund um WoW zu erweitern und auf kommende Spiele zu übertragen.
> In welchem Umfang bereits am Markt erhältliche Spiele noch aufgenommen werden wird derzeit geprüft.
> 
> Gruß, Dan


Ah, nun wird also doch nur von MMOG's gesprochen, darf ich dies als konkrete Aussage zu der mir selbst gestellten Frage von weiter oben ansehen? Wenn ja wäre das immerhin schonmal eine gute Neuigkeit. 

ABER: In einigen Wochen EIN weiteres MMO? Wo ist der Ehrgeiz geblieben? Ich muss zugeben von einem Projekt mit solchen Ambitionen hab ich da doch ein wenig mehr erwartet. Ich mein, ich war selbst schon Admin einer Fansite die wir komplett aufgezogen haben (3 Personen 10 Tage und bei Release vom Content her mehr Inhalte als alle bis dahin bereits vorhanden Fansites zum Spiel) und wir haben das einfach nur aus purem Spaß an der Sache gemacht. Hier jedoch sind ja vollkommen andere Ambitionen vorhanden, da sollte gerade nach dem recht schwachen Start doch wohl eher geklotzt und nicht geklekkert werden oder?

Aber genug der rein subjektiven Kritik, ich will ja auch konstruktiv sein von daher ein Vorschlag meinerseits:
Wenn ihr, neben dem Fokus auf bestimmte Spiele, auch als Portal fungieren wollt, tut euch und auch den Usern den Gefallen und versucht zumindest eine gewisse Trennung zwischen diesen Dingen zu schaffen. Portal UND Site zu einem bestimmten Spiel in einem lässt das ganze einfach nur unübersichtlich und zu voll werden als das man die Seite auch nur annähernd genießen könnte. Durch eine Trennung (oben wo bereits der WoW Button ist würde sich ein Portal Button sicher auch gut machen) wäre mehr Übersicht gegeben und vorallem das Portal hätte wohl mehr Möglichkeiten auch entsprechend gefüllt zu werden (bisher waren die News ja eher kleine Häppchen aber sicher nicht wirklich abdeckend für jemanden der sich für MMO`s allgemein interessiert, LEIDER).

Ich denke die Ambitionen und der Grundstein sind hier sicherlich vorhanden um ein tolles Portal zu errichten, aber nun muss hier wohl wirklich dringend einiges passieren denn gerade als neue Seite hat man selten die Chance einen ersten Eindruck zu korrigieren und ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht wissen wieviele möglicher User bereits verloren wurden da man mit großmundingen Ankündigen (zumindest wohl in einigen Spielezeitschriften und ja auch hier als Titel der Seite) gestartet ist, ohne das dort angesprochene auch nur annähernd zu bieten. MMO's gibt es sehr viel mehr als nur WOW und gerade viele "alte MMO Hasen"  sehen in WoW ja schon eher einen Grund für den Untergang vieler toller Eigenschaften die MMOs von anderen Spielen unterscheidet hatten.

Abschließend etwas zum Design: Irgendwie komm ich mir ein wenig wie bei der Zeitung mit den 4 Großen Buchstaben vor. Die Schriftart des Namens ist ähnlich und das Design der Seite genauso trocken und öde, klar die ganze Werbung redurziert die Möglichkeiten ein aufwendigeres Design anzubieten da die Ladezeiten ja nun bereits durch die Werbung ausgereizt wird (ich hab nix gegen Kommerzgedanken, aber bitte nicht wenn dann die Qualität darunter leidet, damit vergrault ihr nur noch mehr Leute).

Soviel von mir, ich hoffe ihr lasst euch nicht unterkriegen und zeigt das hinter den großen Ambitionen und Investitionen auch was steht sonst werdet ihr mit dieser Seite sicherlich keinen Beliebtheitsaward gewinnen können und meines Wissens sind/sollten solche Seiten ja immernoch vorallendingen durch die Beliebtheit bei den Usern leben oder hab ich irgendwas verpasst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (19. Oktober 2006)

"Ein weiteres" scheint mir auch etwas wenig zu sein. Zumindest sollten die etabliertesten mit einbezogen werden (EQ2, L2, FFXI, SWG, DAoC, bald PSU  usw.) auch wenn sie schon existieren. Ich meine solche Projekte sind ja nun auf Jahre ausgelegt und man kann einfach diese nicht ignorieren, wenn man einem Anspruch wie ihr ihn habt genügen will.

Zudem würde ich mir erhoffen, dass es einen Austausch gibt zwischen den Spielern einzelner MMORPGs und es nicht auf "WoW roxx, PSU suxx" hinausläuft, denn MMORPGs interessieren mich _an sich_ und es wäre echt mal was neues, sich über dieses wichtige und komplexe Genre mal abseits vom üblichen Fanboytum austauschen zu können. 

Auch würden mich gerade MMORPGs interessieren, von denen man hier kaum was weiß, vor allem in Korea ist ja enorm was los. Wird es dazu mal Reportagen usw. geben?

Achso ja, und PSU-Beta Berichterstattung wäre auch wirklich dringend erforderlich gewesen. Ihr hättet noch bis zum 21.10 Zeit, aber wahrscheinlich habt ihr euch nichtmal die Beta über XBOX-Live geladen... .

Aber ehe ichs vergesse: Die Site ist an sich toll, superbe Forensoftware und BLAC ist klasse, ebenso wie die Videostreams. Sehr schön. Nur bitte mehr Content! Und schnell! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (25. Oktober 2006)

Also keine Reaktion, ok. Also da sitzt ne ganze Redaktion unter der Federführung von immerhin Heinrich Lehnhardt fulltime und macht nichts anderes als die BC-Beta zocken und ein paar News bringen? Naja, so "ehrgeizig" kann das "Portal für Onlinespiele" ja denn doch nicht gewesen sein. Schade. Auf der anderen Seite: schön, dass man sowas noch finanziert bekommt, gibt ja doch noch entspannte Jobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jiron (25. Oktober 2006)

Was sollen sie machen?

...von 00:00-05:00 - BC betreuen
...von 06:00-10:00 - EQ2 betreuen
...von 11:00-15:00 - GW + Add-Ons betreuen
...von 15:00-20:00 - SWG betreuen
...von 21:00-00:00 - WoW (normal) betreuen

So, Ironie mal beiseite.
Warum beschwert ihr euch ständig? Das Projekt steckt noch in den Babyschuhen und ihr verlangt davon, dass es schon 3 Fremdsprachen spricht? Will meinen: lasst dem Ganzen noch ein wenig Zeit, Buffed.de hat kein 100-Mann-Team zur Verfügung. Und Rom wurde übrigens auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut. Zumindest im rL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst das Projekt gedeihen, statt es negativ zu kritisieren (das wird es bestimmt nicht verbessern).

World of Warcraft ist schon ein sehr umfangreiches Thema. Könntet ihr euch vorstellen zwischendurch immer mal wieder Guild Wars spielen zu müssen und darüber berichten zu müssen? Bei solchen Geschichten kommt dann doch nur eine halbe Sache raus. Mir ist es lieber, erstmal wird eine Sache ganz angegangen, als 2 Themen so halb.


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2006)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Also keine Reaktion, ok. Also da sitzt ne ganze Redaktion unter der Federführung von immerhin Heinrich Lehnhardt fulltime und macht nichts anderes als die BC-Beta zocken und ein paar News bringen? Naja, so "ehrgeizig" kann das "Portal für Onlinespiele" ja denn doch nicht gewesen sein. Schade. Auf der anderen Seite: schön, dass man sowas noch finanziert bekommt, gibt ja doch noch entspannte Jobs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<Hier stand vorher etwas anderes>


----------



## Kehron (26. Oktober 2006)

ZAM schrieb:


> <Hier stand vorher etwas anderes>


Schade, und ich hatte selbst bis jetzt noch gehofft das irgendwann mal eine Reaktion auf mein Posting kommen würde (immerhin habe ich wirklich versucht meine Kritik sachlich darzustellen und hab sogar noch Vorschläge gemacht). Von dem weiteren MMO welches nach einigen Wochen kommen sollte ist inzwischen gut 3 Monate nach dem Posting auch noch nichts zu sehen. Wann kann man denn mal mit was neuem rechnen nun? Bzw. wielange wollt ihr noch irreführende Werbung machen indem ihr euch als Online Game Portal ausgebt und sich doch nur ne WoW Seite mit ein paar kleinen Newshappen zu anderen Games dahinter versteckt?


----------



## jiron (26. Oktober 2006)

Nicht 3, sondern noch nicht mal 2 Monate sind seitdem vergangen.

Wenn du mit deiner Geduld schon am Ende bist, kannst du ja solange auf andere Seiten ausweichen.
Nach so kurzer Zeit sollte man sich noch nicht beschweren, wenn das Portal dann ein halbes Jahr läuft und immer noch nichts anderes passiert ist, als WoW, kannst du so etwas schreiben. Aber doch nicht nach 2,5 Monaten.


----------



## Shadaim (15. November 2006)

Kehron schrieb:


> Schade, und ich hatte selbst bis jetzt noch gehofft das irgendwann mal eine Reaktion auf mein Posting kommen würde (immerhin habe ich wirklich versucht meine Kritik sachlich darzustellen und hab sogar noch Vorschläge gemacht). Von dem weiteren MMO welches nach einigen Wochen kommen sollte ist inzwischen gut 3 Monate nach dem Posting auch noch nichts zu sehen. Wann kann man denn mal mit was neuem rechnen nun? Bzw. wielange wollt ihr noch irreführende Werbung machen indem ihr euch als Online Game Portal ausgebt und sich doch nur ne WoW Seite mit ein paar kleinen Newshappen zu anderen Games dahinter versteckt?



Ich schalte mich mal ein. Ich bin der Neue bei buffed.de - du glaubst, dass hier alle faul sind und den lieben langen Tag nichts tun, außer BC zu spielen. Das stimmt nicht. Du bist herzlich eingeladen, mal einen Tag mit uns durchzumachen, Artikel zu planen, zu koordinieren, zu schreiben, Beta-Events mit PR-Sprechern festzulegen, währenddessen News zu verfassen, die Technik der Webseite voran zu bringen, mit den Kollegen aus der Online-Abteilung über Traffic und Serversachen zu sprechen und die vielen Schmankerl vorzubereiten, die wir für euch in Planung haben.  

Es sollte doch offensichtlich sein: Dies ist keine feste Webseite, denn hier wird nach und nach angebaut. 
Deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht, warum man sich darüber so echauffiert, während hinter eurem Monitor ein Team an fleißig an buffed.de schraubt und werkelt. 

Jeden Tag etwas mehr, jeden Tag etwas besser -  Kritik und konkrete Vorschläge sind da gerne willkommen, wenn ihr etwas beitragen wollt, dann schießt los. Wir hören zu, lesen mit - und wenn es die Zeit erlaubt, antworten wir auch =) 

Liebe Grüße,
Bernd (der von zuhaus schreibt =)


----------



## Pagan (16. November 2006)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Also keine Reaktion, ok. Also da sitzt ne ganze Redaktion unter der Federführung von immerhin Heinrich Lehnhardt fulltime und macht nichts anderes als die BC-Beta zocken und ein paar News bringen? Naja, so "ehrgeizig" kann das "Portal für Onlinespiele" ja denn doch nicht gewesen sein. Schade. Auf der anderen Seite: schön, dass man sowas noch finanziert bekommt, gibt ja doch noch entspannte Jobs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aber es tut sich doch was! Heute z.B. wurde ein eigenes Forum für "MMO Allgemein" eingerichtet - so können wir wenigstens schonmal über andere MMO diskutieren.

Ich finde das einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung, und ich finde es auch sinnvoll, dass man hier jetzt nicht in blindwütigen Aktionismus verfällt und das Portal nun ungehemmt in alle möglichen Richtungen ausbaut.


----------



## Kehron (25. November 2006)

Shadaim schrieb:


> Ich schalte mich mal ein. Ich bin der Neue bei buffed.de - du glaubst, dass hier alle faul sind und den lieben langen Tag nichts tun, außer BC zu spielen. Das stimmt nicht. Du bist herzlich eingeladen, mal einen Tag mit uns durchzumachen, Artikel zu planen, zu koordinieren, zu schreiben, Beta-Events mit PR-Sprechern festzulegen, währenddessen News zu verfassen, die Technik der Webseite voran zu bringen, mit den Kollegen aus der Online-Abteilung über Traffic und Serversachen zu sprechen und die vielen Schmankerl vorzubereiten, die wir für euch in Planung haben.


Schade, du antwortest wohl nur damit zumindest eine Antwort da steht. Ich habe in keinster Weise auch nur angedeutet das ich glaube das die Leute nichts tun ausser BC zu spielen (btw war die BC Beta bei meinem Posting noch lange nicht gestartet). Was deine Einladung angeht, nehm ich gerne an wenn sie denn ernst gemeint war (btw hab ich selbst schon an genügend größeren Fansiteprojekten/Portalen mitgearbeitet um zu Wissen welche Aufgaben in diesem Fall zu erledigen sind, aber das hat eigentlich nichts mit dem Thema selbst zu tun).



Shadaim schrieb:


> Es sollte doch offensichtlich sein: Dies ist keine feste Webseite, denn hier wird nach und nach angebaut.
> Deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht, warum man sich darüber so echauffiert, während hinter eurem Monitor ein Team an fleißig an buffed.de schraubt und werkelt.


Es wäre auch eine Schande wenn sich eine "feste Website" wie du es nennst, "Das Portal für Online-Spiele" nennen würde (wo wir wieder bei meiner eigentlichen Kritik wären, welche du ja gern oben nochmals nachlesen kannst wenn du möchtest). Und warum ich mich "so echauffierte" ist ebenfalls im obigen Posting wunderbar nachzulesen. Allein schon der Titel den sich diese Seite selbst gibt, ist strenggenommen schon Verarschung am Kunden, eine handvoll News zu anderen MMOs machen ca. hunderte von Leuten allein ihrer Freizeit und da sind wohl viele dabei die in der gleichen Zeit um Welten mehr an News und Infos an Land bringen. Sprich was dieses Thema angeht sind die Erwartungen die euer selbstgegebener Name mit sich bringt nichtmal annähernd erreicht. Die Newsmenge was WoW angeht ist gut und schön, aber die News bezüglich anderen interessanten Games lässt dann doch SEHR zu wünschen übrig und das muss einfach besser sein. Wenn ihrs nicht hinbekommt müsst ihr euch halt Verstärkung zulegen (und wenns nur Leute sind die es, wie bei anderen Portalen und Fanseiten, als pures Hobby ohne Bezahlung tun).



Shadaim schrieb:


> Jeden Tag etwas mehr, jeden Tag etwas besser -  Kritik und konkrete Vorschläge sind da gerne willkommen, wenn ihr etwas beitragen wollt, dann schießt los. Wir hören zu, lesen mit - und wenn es die Zeit erlaubt, antworten wir auch =)
> 
> Liebe Grüße,
> Bernd (der von zuhaus schreibt =)


Konkrete Vorschläge willst haben? Hmmmm *grübel* ich glaub da hab ich oben schon einige angebracht, auch wenn auf die natürlich von dir genauso wenig eingegangen wurde wie auf die eigentliche Kritik meinerseits (und auch von einigen anderen). Aber da ich ja ein gutmütiger Kerl bin hier nochmals einige konkrete Vorschläge:

Trennung bzw. Unterteilung des Portals in verschiedene Schwerpunkt-Bereiche (von mir aus am Anfang nur "Portal" = Allgemeines zu MMOs; "WoW" = komplett eigener WoW Bereich; "Guild Wars" = damit zumindest EIN weiteres Spiel langsam zu euch findet und wirklich unterstützt wird... von mir aus könnt ihr statt Guild Wars auch Everquest 2, Warhammer Online oder sonst was nehmen. Hauptsache man sieht endlich das ihr noch andere Dinger im Kopf habt neben WoW).

Staff Erweiterung mit "freiwilligen Mitarbeitern". Ihr müsst ja nicht jeden Hinz und Kunz nehmen aber es gibt so viele verdammt gute Leute die Jobs bei so nem Portal einfach nur aus Spaß an der Sache machen. Davon profitieren soviele andere Portale/Fansites ihr solltet euch dem absolut nicht entgegenstellen (auch wenn DAS natürlich bedeutet wohl extrem viele Bewerbungen zu bearbeiten wenn man schauen will das man die richtigen Leute bekommt sowie diese Leute natürlich nebenbei auch noch zu Koordinieren anzuspornen und auch zu kontrollieren etc etc).

Eine "offenere" Kommunikation mit der Community. Dieser Thread ist ein wunderbares Beispiel das genau bei diesem Punkt doch noch ein recht großer Haken bei euch vorhanden ist. Sucht euch von mir aus nen "Community Manager" der sich um solche Dinge kümmert und sich Zeit für die Leute und deren Anliegen nimmt. Antworten wie deine, auch wenn sie sicherlich gut gemeint war, sind da nunmal eher Kontraproduktiv und man fragt sich halt ernsthaft ob derjenige der einem da ne Antwort schreibt auch nur den Post richtig gelesen hat, geschweige denn wirklich daran interessiert ist diesbezüglich eine ernsthafte Konversation zu führen oder doch lieber nur nen "0815" Post hinklatscht damit es zumindest danach aussieht als wären die Meinungen hier auch nur Ansatzweise von Interesse.

Specials zu anderen Spielen nicht nur kleine Newshappen. Wo bleiben nette Previews zu aktuellen Releases/Betas o.ä.? Was bringt mir ein solches Portal wenn ich aufgrund fehlender Infos doch noch 10 andere spezifische Fansites aufrufen muss damit ich einigermaßen auf dem laufendem bin was verschiedene Interessante MMO Projekte angeht? 

Gildenbetreuung/Communityfaktor: Wohl DER Punkt bezüglich MMOs überhaupt. Die Großzahl der MMO Spieler befindet sich in Gilden bzw. möchte in einer passenden Gilde spielen. Wieso nicht Berichte über größere, bekanntere Gilden/Clans/Whatever? Ne Gildenhalle/Gildenliste in der sich Gilden eintragen können? Ja Herrgott ihr habt bis heute noch nichtmal nen Gildenforum mit dabei ... 

Wo wir grad bei Forum sind ... schaut euch das Ding BITTE mal an und überlegt mal was ihr mit der Aufteilung direkt sugeriert (was steht zuerst und was kommt erst dahinter). Genau solche Dinge sind es, die solch einen Thread hier entstehen lassen. 

So nun aber genug Vorschläge und ich warte gespannt auf die Einladung zu euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (1. Dezember 2006)

Das Problem an sich ist das sich als das erste mal 2002? oder war es 2001? etwas von WoW zuhören war
brach ein riesen Hype los, WoW ist ein Klasse Spiel, keine Frage.
Aber WoW hat viele Negative Seiten und ich glaube das manche Leute hier Angst haben das diese Negative zu sehr auf dieses Portal überschlägt. (Was man SEHR gut an den Kommentaren bei der Item Datenbank sehen kann)
Durch die Vereinigung mit blasc.de ist Buffed schon sehr sehr weit Richtung WoW gegangen, das sieht man an sich auch an dem Forum, es gibt für WoW eine Menge Kategorien, für andere MMOs nur eine einzige, nämlich MMO-Allgemein.

Ich glaube das Buffed an dem Hype von WoW Teilgenommen hat um schnell Promotion zu bekommen, die Ressonanz die Buffed sich dadurch einholt ist groß, keine Frage, nur ob das so der richtige Weg war weiss selbst ich nicht so genau.

Jedes ach zu kleine Detail und jedes ach so kleine Gerücht von WoW wird in augenschein genommen und kräftig durchgekaut.
Schreibt man mehr über WoW, dem Dauerhype, bleibt die Seite auch im Gespräch, wenn Buffed sich nun dazu entscheiden würde WoW wie jedes andere MMO anzugehen und nur noch mit wirklich Wichtigen Details kundtun und andere ehr unbekannte MMOs hervor heben würde, wäre Buffed ansich schnell wieder Verschwunden, oder ehr gesagt nur eine recht kleine aber dennoch Informative Seite im Netz.
Das dies aber nicht im Sinne von Buffed liegt sollte uns allen klar sein, jeder bleibt gerne im Gespräch und um dies eben zu bleiben richtet sich Buffed nach dem aktuellen Superhype.

Von keinem anderen Spiel gibt es soviele Seiten im Internet die sich als DIE WoW Seite schlechthin ansieht, aber jeder schreibt in etwas das Gleiche, bietet dazu noch extra Features.
Buffed hat eine der bekanntesten Item Datenbanken, Gamona bietet exklusive WoW Comics, inWoW bietet die Allymania Folgen etc.

Das ist Marketing Strategie wie man sie von überall her kennt und genau dieses nutz Buffed eben auch aus.


----------



## Regnor (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

wie schon geschrieben wurde wird Buffed.de auch andere Spiele so Featuren wie es das momentan bei "World of Warcraft" tut. Doch auch wenn einige das nicht einsehen wollen, sowas braucht nunmal Zeit, da es auch vernünftig vorbereitet werden will. Die ist zum Beispiel die Vorbereitung der Webseite darauf, suchen von Newsschreibern und Redakteuren, schreiben von Artikeln, beschaffung neuer Serverhardware (welches wieder Angebotseinholung, Meetings mit IT Abteilung, etc... beinhaltet), kontaktieren der Publisher/Hersteller, etc..
Glaubt mir, wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran, aber es geht halt nicht alles von heute auf morgen. 
Rom wurde auch net an einem Tag erbaut.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Kehron (1. Dezember 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie schon geschrieben wurde wird Buffed.de auch andere Spiele so Featuren wie es das momentan bei "World of Warcraft" tut. Doch auch wenn einige das nicht einsehen wollen, sowas braucht nunmal Zeit, da es auch vernünftig vorbereitet werden will. Die ist zum Beispiel die Vorbereitung der Webseite darauf, suchen von Newsschreibern und Redakteuren, schreiben von Artikeln, beschaffung neuer Serverhardware (welches wieder Angebotseinholung, Meetings mit IT Abteilung, etc... beinhaltet), kontaktieren der Publisher/Hersteller, etc..
> Glaubt mir, wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran, aber es geht halt nicht alles von heute auf morgen.
> ...



Geb ich dir in sofern recht als das es wirklich Planung benötigt ein weiteres Sspiel (oder gar mehrere) zu featuren. Aber was ich persönlich z.B. Schade finde, wenn ihr das denn vorhabt wo sind denn dann z.B. auf der Mainpage auch mal Anfragen bezüglich Mitarbeitern, welche sich dann vielleicht auch in anderen Spielen auskennen oder gar im allgemeinen MMO Genre? Und wieso hieß es bereits bei Launch das in Kürze zumindest ein weiteres Spiel hinzukommt und bis heute davon nichts zu sehen ist?

Ich mein, ich hab damals mit 2 weiteren Leuten innerhalb von 2 Wochen Urlaub ne komplette Fansite aus dem Boden gestampft und auch an einigen anderen Projekten bereits mitgearbeitet. Mir ist klar das es einen gewissen Aufwand bedarf solche Dinge zu erledigen. Aber ganz ehrlich, dann solltet ihr euch vielleicht ein klein bisschen weniger um WoW kümmern (wie bereits Thufeist sagte es kommt jedes noch so unnötige Detail groß raus) während andere Spiele wirklich noch Stiefmütterlich behandelt werden sondern euch auch mal eurem Namen den ihr euch selbst gegeben habt zumindest versuchen gerecht zu werden.

Warhammer wird ein Knaller darauf solltet ihr euch normalerweise schon längst stürzen, Herr der Ringe Online wird Aufgrund der Franchise auch genug Erfolg mit sich bringen das wären doch zumindest 2 wirklich wichtige Projekte denen man mind. genausoviel Beachtung schenken sollte wie es momentan mit WoW getan wird (bzw. WoW ein bisserl weniger und dafür die beiden entsprechend mehr). Von "kleineren" Projekten wie die momentane "Piraten MMO" Flut, Star Trek Online, Star Gate Online und so vielen anderen will ich garnicht erst anfangen zu sprechen. Selbst bei den bereits erhältlichen Spielen wäre doch zumindest ein starkes Augenmerk auf Guild Wars und vielleicht auch Everquest 2 nicht zu verachten. Alles was man bei euch sieht nach der ganzen Zeit bisher (und das ist ja nun auch schon fast ein halbes Jahr) ist leider weiterhin nur WoW....

Und btw. wart ich immernoch auf ne Antwort ob die Einladung ernst war (nach Silvester habsch Urlaub da kommsch gern ma vorbei und man könnte sich vielleicht austauschen bzw. mal in Ruhe drüber diskutieren *smile*)


----------



## Sakuma (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

also ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum hier das buffed.de team in sachen angegriffen wird wovon viele von euch keine ahnung haben?!. Ich spreche davon das sich hier darüber beschwert wird, dass sie den ganzen tag nichts machen etc. ich sehe das nicht so und möchte hiermit dem buffed team mal ein großes lob aussprechen ihr habt ne super site die mit wow im momentanen schwerpunkt viel hermacht. Daher macht weiter so und GEBT UNS ENDLICH DIE VIDEOS ZURÜCK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 h gl noch bis dann


----------



## Thufeist (14. Dezember 2006)

Sakuma schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> also ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum hier das buffed.de team in sachen angegriffen wird wovon viele von euch keine ahnung haben?!. Ich spreche davon das sich hier darüber beschwert wird, dass sie den ganzen tag nichts machen etc. ich sehe das nicht so und möchte hiermit dem buffed team mal ein großes lob aussprechen ihr habt ne super site die mit wow im momentanen schwerpunkt viel hermacht. Daher macht weiter so und GEBT UNS ENDLICH DIE VIDEOS ZURÜCK
> 
> ...



Das sie nichts machen behauptet niemand, nur spricht buffed sich selbst als das Portal für Online Spiele aus, dabei besteht der Content der Seite zu 80% aus und für WoW.
Alleine Blasc basiert nur auf WoW.
Hinzu kommen die unzähligen Folgen buffed.cast die sich auch nur um WoW drehen, wenn man auf die Seite kommt fallen einem erstmal riesen Bilder von und über WoW und Werbung zu BC an.
Das dies viele abschreckt aus Angst das sie in eine WoW Community laden obwohl sie das nicht wollen sollte jemand klar sein.

Genau das gleiche Problem sehe ich im Forum, das erste was man liesst sind mehrere Unterkategorien für WoW, irgendwo ganz unten im Forum findet man dann MMO-Allgemein wo alle anderen Titel diskutiert werden sollen.
Das sich dann Leute die gerne über andere Spiele reden würden nicht hier anmelden sollte jedem klar sein, denn wer meldet sich schon in einer Community an die von Startseiten anfang aussieht wie eine WoW Seite um über zB Darkfall zu diskutieren?
Es gibt sooo viele MMOs und noch einige richtig gute darunter die einen richtig guten Eindruck machen.
Darkfall, Age of Conan, Vanguard, Warhammer Online, LotR und sogar ein neues Ultima Online mit verbesserter Optik um nur mal ein paar gute Titel zu nennen.
Nun würden einige sagen, ja dann erstell doch mal ein paar Themen dazu, ich frage mich nur wofür, es würde mir warscheinlich eh keiner Antworten und wenn doch dann zu 90% jemand der sich noch nie wirklich mit diesen Spielen befasst hat.
Es gibt sooo viele MMO Seiten, das es eigentlich nicht sein kann dich das beste Portal für derartige Spiele zu nennen wenn wie gesagt 80% nur aus WoW besteht und ich von WoW Informationen und Material quasi erschlagen werde wenn ich auf diese Seite komme.
Wenn Buffed nun hingehen würde und würde sagen das Protal für WoW würde ich 100% zustimmen, denn hier gibt es alles was damit zutun, tipps und tricks, die größte Datenbank, Questreihen, Bossmob Taktiken und nen recht großes Forum..
Aber alles eben nur rund im WoW.

Ok, buffed sagt das sie das ja mit der Zeit auch ändern wollen, nur BC steht vor der Türe und wenn das raus gekommen ist wird sich erstmal wieder alles weiterhin nur um WoW drehen, genau so wie es jetzt schon ist.

Und das sind die Punkte die einige Leute hier wohl stören oder was der TE meinte..
Das buffed nichts tut hat niemand behauptet..


MfG Thufeist


----------



## Kehron (16. Dezember 2006)

Thufeist darauf ein großes lautes AMEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (18. Dezember 2006)

Beispiel:

Ich habe vor 4 Tagen einen Thread zu Darkfall aufgemacht, Ressonanz = 0
Dark and Light hat hier jemand angesprochen und sogar gefragt ob man dies in Buffed.cast erwähnen könnte, Ressonanz = 0


----------



## MarySilver (18. Dezember 2006)

jeder, der noch nie ein forum betreut, eine hp gebaut hat oder staerker in eine community involviert war, sollte sich sehr gut ueberlegen, ob er so etwas anprangert. 

wenn ich solche threads lese koennte ich echt platzen. ich finde buffed leistet bereits ziemlich gute arbeit. wenn ihr wollt, dass es eine groessere resonanz auf eure themen gibt, dann holt leute her. werbung machen kann ja nun nicht soo schwer sein. wenn ihr meint, ein thema sollte besprochen werden, dann schickt es in die news. ihr koennt nicht erwarten, dass ein projekt sofort alles und jeden abdeckt. 
ich habe selbst einige foren und bin inhaltlich administratives mitglied in einer community, die es seit mittlerweile 6 jahren gibt und selbst wir finden immer wieder themen, die wir noch nicht abgedeckt haben.

buffed ist eine community und lebt von seinen mitgliedern. sprich, wenn ihr was wollt, macht mit und hoert auf hier rumzuheulen. wir sind schliesslich nicht mehr im kindergarten.

*grumpf*


----------



## Roran (18. Dezember 2006)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> 
> Ich habe vor 4 Tagen einen Thread zu Darkfall aufgemacht, Ressonanz = 0
> Dark and Light hat hier jemand angesprochen und sogar gefragt ob man dies in Buffed.cast erwähnen könnte, Ressonanz = 0


Du meinst wohl diesen hier.



Thufeist schrieb:


> Hi all,
> 
> wer hat schonmal von Darkfall gehört oder gelesen?
> Es soll neben Warhammer Online die PvP Hoffnung schlecht hin sein, geht aber im ganzen trouble zu BC und Warhammer total unter.
> ...



Deine letzte Frage beantwortet es ja schon.
Da sich keiner dazu geäußert hat,
hat wohl keiner Interresse daran.


----------



## Kehron (18. Dezember 2006)

MarySilver schrieb:


> jeder, der noch nie ein forum betreut, eine hp gebaut hat oder staerker in eine community involviert war, sollte sich sehr gut ueberlegen, ob er so etwas anprangert.
> 
> wenn ich solche threads lese koennte ich echt platzen. ich finde buffed leistet bereits ziemlich gute arbeit. wenn ihr wollt, dass es eine groessere resonanz auf eure themen gibt, dann holt leute her. werbung machen kann ja nun nicht soo schwer sein. wenn ihr meint, ein thema sollte besprochen werden, dann schickt es in die news. ihr koennt nicht erwarten, dass ein projekt sofort alles und jeden abdeckt.
> ich habe selbst einige foren und bin inhaltlich administratives mitglied in einer community, die es seit mittlerweile 6 jahren gibt und selbst wir finden immer wieder themen, die wir noch nicht abgedeckt haben.
> ...


Kurz und Bündig: Thema verfehlt setzen sechs. Du sprichst hier lustigerweise von Foren, damit bist du aber so ziemlich komplett am Thema vorbei. Es geht hier um die bisher noch extrem vorhandene Diskrepanz zwischen Anspruch (DAS PORTAL FÜR ONLINE-SPIELE) und Wirklichkeit (WoW WoW WoW WoW ------- irgendwann noch ein bisschen was anderes). Genau das ist der Punkt der hier kritisiert wird. Genau das ist der Grund wieso hier auch genügend Beispiele stehen von Dingen die sich Leute wünschen, welche diese Wünsche und Vorschläge übrigends nicht hier erwähnen würden wenn ihnen die Seite egal wäre. Gerade wir (Thufeist, Lethiel, meine Wenigkeit und einige andere) sehen glaube ich ein gewisses Potential für die Seite. Genau dies ist der Grund wieso wir deutlich sagen was uns fehlt, was uns nicht gefällt und was man besser machen könnte. 

Buffed.de ist nicht nur eine Community sondern eben auch ein Portal in der Hinsicht ein wenig vergleichbar mit einer Fachzeitschrift (halt als interaktive Onlinevariante, welche wohl über kurz oder lang wichtiger werden wird als die so genannte Fachpresse im Zeitschriftenregal). Es wurde ziemlich direkt beim Start schon darauf hingewiesen das kurz nach Erscheinen zumindest EIN weiteres Spiel genauso gefeatured wird wie WoW, bis heute absolute Fehlanzeige. An Kandidaten dafür mangelt es sicherlich nicht. WAR, LOTRO, AoC, GW, HG:L die Liste ist lang und wohl jedes dieser Spiele hat Potential und man könnte viel draus machen (dammit ich wollt doch nich schon wieder die selbe Leier laufen lassen naja was solls).

Ehrlich gesagt, mich interessiert WoW nen feuchten Scheiß. Ich mag das Spiel nicht, ich mag größtenteils die Community von WoW nicht und ich mag nicht das immer mehr der Eindruck entsteht als wäre WoW die heilige MMORPG Kuh. Nenn mich altmodisch, nenn mich arrogant, aber ein Spiel welches dermaßen stumpf und einfach ist wie WoW lockt mich einfach nicht hinterm Ofen hervor. Ich habs 3 Monate versucht, war 60 war in den Dungeons und habs bleiben lassen, bin sogar lieber wieder zu SWG geswitched, auch wenn das Spiel durch SOE von mal zu mal mehr verunstaltet wurde, die Community und die Möglichkeiten waren es, die das Spiel heute noch am Leben erhalten. In SWG braucht man nicht alle 2 Monate ein neues Raid Dungeon um irgendwas zu tun zu bekommen. Man kann sich selbst seinen Content machen. Es ist eine Schande das die guten alten Sandbox MMOs wohl bald endgültig beerdigt werden da alle Firmen WoW hinterherrennen. Aber genug davon, ich schweife mal mieder selbst total vom Thema ab.

Bleiben wir bei den Fakten (und schon wiederhole ich mich selbst schon wieder). buffed.de bezeichnet sich selbst als "das portal für online-spiele" nur leider sieht man davon bis heute nicht viel (zumindest nicht viel neben WoW). Es wurde gesagt (in diesem Thread sogar und das am 31.8. sprich vor 3 1/2 Monaten) _"werden unser Portal sicherlich in einigen Wochen um ein weiteres MMOG-Spiel erweitern. "_ Nun ist einige Wochen sicherlich ein sehr relativer Begriff. Zwischen 3-4 Wochen und 10-15 Wochen würde ich nun einfach mal frecherweise Schätzen. Diese "einige Wochen" sind inzwischen wohl wirklich ernsthaft vorbei und bis auf ein recht schwaches Special zum recht unscheinbaren und bisher nicht wirklich beliebten geschweige denn von vielen erwarteten Bounty Bay Online (was lustigerweise in der Nav direkt bei WoW mit dabei ist) hat man von dieser Aussage nichts mehr gesehen. Auch wenn ich langsam auf dem Thema herumreite was eigentlich nicht meine Art ist, würde mich doch langsam mal interessieren ob in diese Richtung irgendwann nochmal was zu erwarten ist (wenn nicht kann ich mich wohl hier wirklich verabschieden und das ganze als WoW Seite abhaken). Ein weiterer Fakt ist: buffed.de hat einige recht angenehme Vorteile durch die Verbindung zu einem Verlag der sich direkt mit der Materie auseinandersetzt. Ergo hat man direkte Kontakte zu den Entwicklern und dadurch ne verdammte Menge an Möglichkeiten. Schade nur das sie nicht genutzt werden (warum auch immer). Man hatte ziemlich direkt von Anfang an eine sehr große Menge an Infos zuWoW, welche bisher nur rudimentär erweitert wurden. Selbst was WoW Betrifft ist die Entwicklung der Seite was wirkliche Inhalte neben den News betrifft nicht wirklich große Schritte vorran gekommen. Für ein Projekt dieser Größe und mit diesen Ambitionen sicherlich zu wenig. Fakt ist aber natürlich auch: Diese Seite hat VERDAMMT VIEL Potential. Blasc ist ein mächtiges Instrument, welches sicherlich auch in andere Spiele einzubauen sein wird und dadurch schon allein eine gewisse Communitybindung erlaubt. buffed.de hat gewisse finanzielle Ressourcen durch den Verlag im Hintergrund, bekommt sehr gute Werbung in "Fachzeitschriften" und ist dadurch sehr schnell sehr bekannt geworden. Nun müsste man daraus halt nur noch was tun. (Und jeder der mir nun mit dem Spruch kommt ich soll Vorschläge machen dem schick ich persönlich ein gefälschtes ärztlichen Zertifikat auf dem groß und breit "ANALPHABET" steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ach und btw @ Roran und restliche Mods, Admins und sonstige buffed.de staffler. Wieso sieht man euch in diesem Thread eigentlich immer nur dann wenn ihr irgendeinen "schwachen" Post findet auf den ihr euch beziehen könnt, während ihr die eigentliche Diskussion und Kritik vollkommen link liegen lasst? Würd mich ernsthaft mal interessieren...


----------



## Thufeist (18. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl diesen hier.
> Deine letzte Frage beantwortet es ja schon.
> Da sich keiner dazu geäußert hat,
> hat wohl keiner Interresse daran.



Und woran liegt das?
Das 99% der Leute in dieser Community WoW Fanatiker sind, danke für dieses sehr gute Beispiel.

Und ja ich habe auch schon an einer Community Mitgearbeitet und tue dies derzeit auch.
Ich bin Vorsitzender einer Jungend Organisation, Vorstandmitglied in einem e.V. für Kinderveranstaltungen und Teilbereichsleiter bei uns inner Firma.
Ich weiss also schon in etwa ein wenig was solche Aufgaben mit sich bringen.
Es geht doch auch nicht darum das sich hier alles nur um WoW dreht, letztendlich ist das jeder Seite selbst überlassen.
Ich finde es halt nur Falsch, sich in diversen Gaming Zeitschriften das Portal für MMOs zu nennen wenn es letztenendes nur ein um WoW geht.
Ein paar News zu anderen MMOs sind vorhanden, garkeine Frage, aber das ist ein so geringer Prozentsatz von der ganzen Seite das das einfach nicht mit ins Gewicht fällt.

Alles weitere siehe Post von Kehron, der sagt so ziemlich all das was ich meinte, was aber wieder viele nicht verstanden haben.

Und der Satz *Ach und btw @ Roran und restliche Mods, Admins und sonstige buffed.de staffler. Wieso sieht man euch in diesem Thread eigentlich immer nur dann wenn ihr irgendeinen "schwachen" Post findet auf den ihr euch beziehen könnt, während ihr die eigentliche Diskussion und Kritik vollkommen link liegen lasst? Würd mich ernsthaft mal interessieren...*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren.. Kritik hin oder her, ihr geht nicht darauf ein.


----------



## MarySilver (19. Dezember 2006)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Und woran liegt das?
> Das 99% der Leute in dieser Community WoW Fanatiker sind, danke für dieses sehr gute Beispiel.




es liegt eher daran, dass das spiel noch nirgendwo erwaehnt wird. ich beobachte noch diverse andere seiten, unter anderem eine, wo der grossteil der spiele noch in entwicklung ist, von den asiatischen spielen mal abgesehen.

waere zb. toll, nen link zu ner hp zu haben, damit man sich das mal anschauen kann. dein thread zu darkfall ist sowas von kurz und nichtssagend, dass man, selbst wenn man wollte, nicht wuesste was man schreiben soll.


@kehron wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil. schon mal daran gedacht, dass foren ziemlich oft bestandteil eine community sind?


----------



## Thufeist (19. Dezember 2006)

Deine Argumentation ist total daneben.
Hättest du meinen Thread zum Spiel wirklich aufmerksam gelesen, hättest du auch den Link zur *offiziellen* Seite entdeckt.

Das Spiel wird nirgendwo erwähnt?

http://www.darkfallonline.eu/
http://df.warcry.com/
http://www.darkfallchronicles.com/
http://www.darkfallonline.com/
http://www.dfcrafters.com/

Soll ich noch mehr Seiten posten die sich mit dem Titel beschäftigen oder reicht dir das erstmal?
Und wenn man wirklich wollte, bzw. einen der Titel wirklich anregt, dann hätte man es geschafft auf den Link zu klicken
oder zumindestens Nochmals danach fragen zu können.
Ich habe in meinen Thread dazu sogar gefragt ob schonmal jemand davon gehört hat.
Also grabe doch bitte nicht irgendwelche Argumente aus die nicht Standfest sind.

Fakt ist das buffed.de derzeit nicht das ist für was sie sich ausgeben.
Und nur darum ging es ursprünglich hier, nur darum und um nichts anderes.


----------



## Firderis (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich finde die Entwicklung eigentlich nicht weiter gravierend. Eine Plattform braucht Zeit sich zu entwickeln, sich auch weiter zu entwickeln. Und wie man an den derzeitigen News sehen kann gibt es durchaus auch Gesprächsstoff ausserhalb Azeroths Universum. In Ordnung, man könnte diese News ein wenig schneller präsentieren, mehr in die Tiefe gehen und vieles mehr, aber immerhin geht es hier um einen Gesamtüberblick und nicht um die tiefere Arbeit so mancher spezialisierten Fansite. Die Neugier auf neue und bestehende MMORPG wird durchaus geweckt, womit ja der Sinn bereits gegeben ist.

Seien wir ehrlich: Fanpages, welche sich "nur" auf ein Spiel konzentieren müssen, werden immer aktueller und umfassender sein. Ich denke nicht, dass hier buffed.de Parolie bieten möchte, sondern mehr versucht den Gesamtblick zu bewahren. Mich nervt es teilweise auch, dass in einer AoC-News steht es würde 17 neue Screenshots zu Age of Conan geben, dabei sind es eigentlich 22 neue. Oder das zwei neue Videos erst gar nicht erwähnt werden. Aber muss es dies? Nicht unbedingt, denn dank den restlichen News wird mein Blick auf Warhammer gelenkt, auf Everquest2 usw. Und möchte ich mich über eines dieser Spiele genauer informieren, so besuche ich spezialisierte Fansites. Mein Grundinteresse hat trotz dessen möglicherweise buffed.de geweckt.

Wer einmal für eine Fansite gearbeitet hat, der weiss wieviel Zeit so etwas kostet. Und wie schwer es manchmal ist halbwegs aktuell zu bleiben, vor allem falls man mehrere Sachen im Auge behalten möchte. In dem Sinne ist buffed.de durchaus auf gutem Wege, aus meiner sehr persönlichen Sicht heraus.


Mit Verbeugung, Firderis
( www.age-of-conan.de )
( www.worldofwar.de )


----------



## Thufeist (19. Dezember 2006)

Nun ja, wenn es doch nicht um die tieferen Einblicke eines MMOs geht, wieso dreht sich dann soviel um WoW?
Wieso wird jedes noch so kleine Gerücht 100 mal umgedreht?
Da widersprichst du dir ein wenig selbst.

Fanpage, das trifft es eigentlich ganz gut.
Aktuell wird sich zuviel um WoW gekümmert und zu wenig um andere Spiele.
Derzeit, wie ich finde, ist buffed eine WoW Fanpage mit Schnipsel zu anderen Spilen.
Klar, ich kann dich verstehen und ich möchte ja auch niemanden anprangern, ich kann es halt nur nicht verstehen und ich finde nicht fair sich deswegen seitens buffed in ausreden zu hüllen.

Etwas weniger WoW, dafür etwas mehr die anderen Spiele.
Man kann ja über WoW Diskutieren und man kann ja auch weiterhin News dazu schreiben und buffed.cast machen etc.
Doch es wäre halt toll wenn alles in einem gewissen masse bleibt.
Du kannst mir sagen was du möchtest, der Schwerpunkt dieser Seite ist WoW und alle anderen Spiele sind meiner Meinung nach nur eine Dreingabe damit es nicht zur vollkommenden WoW mutiert.

Nur meine Meinung, aber danke an Firderis der dies auch normal Diskutieren kann, bei dem ich mich nicht Rechtfertigen brauche.
Wir haben alle nur eine Meinung, die wurde hier kund getan, das nicht jeder meiner Meinung ist kann ich verstehen, müsste er ja auch nicht.
Aber letztenendes ist es im moment doch wirklich so.. WoW WoW WoW WoW..


Da ich nicht möchte das dies hier in Streit ausartet und ich auch nicht wirklich daran glaube das man sich seitens buffed dieser Sache annimmt und dazu steht, werde ich für mich erstmal von dieser Seite weg bleiben.


Wünsche euch weiterhin noch viel Spass und Erfolg.


----------

